# Estações meteorologicas



## Jaimitosaecillo (5 Dez 2016 às 14:56)

Olá, bom día.

Sou um estudante de agronomía e estou a fazer um trabalho, e preciso de conhecer os datos meteorologicos de Açores. 

Conhecem uma web para pesquisar?

Obrigado


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2016 às 19:43)

Jaimitosaecillo disse:


> Olá, bom día.
> 
> Sou um estudante de agronomía e estou a fazer um trabalho, e preciso de conhecer os datos meteorologicos de Açores.
> 
> ...



http://siam.fc.ul.pt/siamII_pdf/SIAM II BOOK/CAP02-O clima em Portugal nos sec. XX e XXI.pdf

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/extremos.clima/ e/ou http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/

https://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/atlas.clima.ilhas.iberico.2011.pdf


----------

